# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  افكار لطاولات الفرح

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



بنات هاي بعض من افكار لطاولت الفرح 

منقوال ويارب تحبوها وتستفيدوا





























*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بس لو تعطيني طقم هالكاسات يا باريسيا بكون شاكر إلك ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*والله يانادر من عيوني التنتين 
طب وختار والك الي بدك ان شاءالله*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة باريسيا 

كل وحدة احلى من التانية

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جميل يا باريسيا 
شكرا

----------


## باريسيا

*تسلملي رودي 

ومرسي الك حمود 

منوريني شباب ؛ لاتحرموني كل مرهمن ردودكم*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *تسلملي رودي 
> 
> ومرسي الك حمود 
> 
> منوريني شباب ؛ لاتحرموني كل مرهمن ردودكم*


والله انتي اللي منوره المنتدى دائما بذوقك الحلو

----------


## باريسيا

> والله انتي اللي منوره المنتدى دائما بذوقك الحلو


*ربنى يخليك ويسلمك 
هاد من زوائك*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا ايديكي باريسيا كثير حلوات

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا ايديكي باريسيا كثير حلوات


*الله يسلم قلبك ياحنونه 
مرسي على هل الطله الحلوه*

----------

